# iOS GameCenter Spiel Löschen?



## TheGamerzZ (7. November 2012)

*iOS GameCenter Spiel Löschen?*

Hi,
Ich habe das Spiel "Neon Knight Lite" in meinem GameCenter. Normalerweise kann man ja ein Spiel im GameCenter entfernen, indem man es vom iPhone löscht und dann wenn man gefragt wird ob man es auch im GameCenter entfernen will auf "Ok" drückt. Aber da es "Neon Knight Lite" nicht im AppStore gibt, kann ich es auch nicht im GameCenter entfernen... Was soll ich denn jetzt machen??


----------



## TheGamerzZ (7. November 2012)

Hat da jemand nen Rat??


----------



## norse (7. November 2012)

*AW: iOS GameCenter Spiel Löschen?*

mh ich finde nichts, auch im netz nicht.

Die app nochmal installieren und nochmal löschen kann helfen
wenn JB vorhanden dann per iFile oder ssh die config datei anpassen, dass spiel also manuell entfernen.


----------



## Saudumm (7. November 2012)

Hi. Einfach die Spieleliste im Gamecenter aufrufen und damn mit dem Finger auf dem Eintrag von rechts nach links oder links nach rechts wischen. Dann erscheint der Entfernen-Knopf


----------



## norse (7. November 2012)

*AW: iOS GameCenter Spiel Löschen?*

also bei mir, iOS 5 geht das nicht so.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (7. November 2012)

*AW: iOS GameCenter Spiel Löschen?*



Saudumm schrieb:


> Hi. Einfach die Spieleliste im Gamecenter aufrufen und damn mit dem Finger auf dem Eintrag von rechts nach links oder links nach rechts wischen. Dann erscheint der Entfernen-Knopf



Das geht bei mir nicht oO Hab aber auch noch iOS5... Dachte mir lohnt sich eh nicht ein Update zu machen da ende diesen Monat mein iPhone 5 kommt. Hast du iOS6?


----------



## Saudumm (7. November 2012)

Ja, habe iOS 6. Dann wurde das wohl da neu eingeführt. :/ Wusste ich leider nicht.


----------

